# Lube points on RK37HC



## DallasT (6 mo ago)

Does anyone have an illustration of the lube points on the RK37HC tractor. Unless I missed something in operators manual it was not very informative.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There should be a diagram in the "Maintenance" section. Also there may be a few notes on greasing in that section as well. The grease diagram may be in the section referred to as the "fuel, oil and fluid specification chart". 
As a rule, anything that has a pivot or pin should have a grease nipple. Pedal linkages, front axle pivot point, tie rod ends, as well as any pins on the loader up front and the leveling box on the three point hitch. There may be others.


----------

